# Reasons for protruding belly and some solutions



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope this is posted in the right forum - please feel free to move it - there was no obvious place for it, but I figured belly issues are probably of most concern to people who are losing weight...

I've been doing quite a bit of research on the subject of distended belly (or protuding belly, beer belly, call it what you will). I wanted to share my findings.

There are numerous possible explanations for it, each with a solution. Its a common problem so I hope this thread helps people find their own solution. And hopefully others will add further advice to the thread to make it a more comprehensive reference point.

Here are four causes that I've learnt about;

1. *Lordosis* (exessive curvature of the lower back causes the stomach to stick out - can be rectified with hip flexor stretches to realign the hips and lower spine)



2. *Slack transverse abdominis muscles* (these muslce are like our natural stomach belt holding in the stomach and our internal organs. They are overlooked by most people and hardly touched by the usual ab exercises, and therefore prone to stretching. The solution is to use stomach vacuum exercises and other exercises that isolate the transverse abdominis - this tightens up the muscle and pulls the stomach in to make it flat).



3. *Visceral fat* (Visceral fat, also known as organ fat or intra-abdominal fat, is located inside the peritoneal cavity, packed in between internal organs and torso, as opposed to subcutaneous fat which is found underneath the skin. The solution is lose overall body fat through diet and exercise and eventually the visceral fat will be lost too - though it may be last to go)



4. *Food intolerance* (which can cause bloating - this has been covered in much detail in a previous thread - found here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/66726-distended-belly-food-intollerances-gut-dissorders-skin-complaints-answers-here.html )

If this is of interest to you, I'd suggest plenty of googling on the following search phrases;

lordosis

transverse abdominis exercises

stomach vacuum exercises

visceral fat

food introlerance testing

Its no fun having a big belly, especially when months of ab exercises don't provide the answer, and in some cases make it look worse - so hope this helps! :thumbup1:


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

nice info.


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

nice post, i think i've got a combination of no.1 and no.2... will try to excercise those areas!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good info,just like to say though that months of AB exercises wont make any difference to most people. Cardio is required and a calorie deficit to reduce fat from all the body. Abdominal fat is normally the most stubborn and last to go.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

what about cramming as much food as hummanly possible and expanding your belly that much, when you have a short torso- too many bbers looking like pregnant fish simply because off season they go mental Justin trollop just one of the many ameteaurs that spring to mind for having a horrendous midsection- im sticking to amateurs as its easy to pick on the pros, but it isnt just a pro level issue


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice reminder . quality! repped....

In my case , training shortly after voluminous meals seemingily made the problem worst. My abs are splitting apart in the middle, I even developed a wee umbilical hernia, damn....


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Jedd said:


> 3. *Visceral fat* (Visceral fat, also known as organ fat or intra-abdominal fat, is located inside the peritoneal cavity, packed in between internal organs and torso, as opposed to subcutaneous fat which is found underneath the skin. The solution is lose overall body fat through diet and exercise and *eventually the visceral fat will be lost too - though it may be last to go*)


Visceral fat is easiest to go. It'll go first during diet. Its not stubborn. Unless person is taking lots of androgens. As that may increase it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

massiccio said:


> Nice reminder . quality! repped....
> 
> In my case , training shortly after voluminous meals seemingily made the problem worst. My abs are splitting apart in the middle, I even developed a wee umbilical hernia, damn....


thats more congenital than ex or diet related... just had a couple of hernia ops myself and the surgeon/docs said that while exercise (in particular lifting heavy ar$e weights) can exacerbate it they dont cause it... all I know is that its been fixed properly this time and I am lifting loads of heavy metal bits again and loving it... good luck with getting yours done but make sure they do it right more mesh if its a mesh repair and tbh I would push for a mesh repair given you lift...


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

> Visceral fat is easiest to go. It'll go first during diet. Its not stubborn.


Good to know - thanks.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yep i think i suffer from all those!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I have a problem too


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fab post! I have a pot belly so am starting the stomach vaccums today!  (Already eating healthily and exercising!)

xx


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

Great info mate spot on


----------

